# Asus RT-N18U random Wifi dropouts (for several devices only)



## m9ra (Jul 8, 2016)

I own the Asus RT-N18U for 8months (approx.), however, I'm having issues with the Wifi stability during that time. 

The whole story started by replacing my old Asus RT-N13U rev B1 which was working great for years until its end (caused by thunderstorm).

I bought Asus RT-N18U, but it kept disconnecting SOME devices from Wifi for about 30seconds few times a day (some laptops were disconnected - at the same time, while some were connected well).

I upgraded firmware and nothing has changed. Then I complained at the support - they send me a new device (thinking that it is an HW issue) and still the same dropouts. Then I complained again at the support - and they slowly stopped communication with me.

So I dive into the problem on my own:
I tried a bunch of settings and the only thing I realized is: when using 20Mhz (not 40Mhz) wifi mode, the dropouts are appearing only on Lenovo laptop (other devices are working fine).

The story ends with me not knowing what else to try to get the router working properly (aside of the dropouts it is a great device). So I'm posting the question here if anyone would have a suggestion.

Obvious things I have already tried:
* noise free environment confirmation (there are just two very weak Wifi networks nearby)
* signal strength confirmation (the router has "very" strong signal)
* fixed wifi channel
* replacing the router with device of different brand (TP-Link) to confirm the Asus router issue
* keep updating to newest firmware every time one appears
* googling a lot


Thank you in advance!


----------



## meflorin (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi, 

I believe I have similar issue with yours. 
The problem that I have is : I can't access internet randomly (often) when I'm wireless connected to RT-N18U router. The issue is very strange:
1. when problem is present, even though the wireless is connected, and I can ping the router LAN IP, when I try to tracert an ip in internet , not even LAN IP of the router replys. 
2. till now only ping google.com works when issue is present (the DNS is working fine for all sites, but for the rest the response is request time out, or destination unreachable. 
3. I've tested in several scenarios, issue is not occuring if I'm connecting using wireless G network. 

Please test this workaround and let me know if works for you. 

P.S. I just opened a case to Asus for this issue - lets see what do they have to say.


----------



## rcostica (May 5, 2017)

Hi,

I am experiencing the same type of problems with my RT-N18U. I was just wondering if anyone has any solution for this.

Thanks!


----------

